# Best timepiece with a moon phase?



## marieantoinette (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm a girl but I love men's watches, especially Patek Philippe (who doesn't), and I am looking for a moon phase to start my collection... Do you have a favorite? If so, please advise : )


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

marieantoinette said:


> I'm a girl but I love men's watches, especially Patek Philippe (who doesn't), and I am looking for a moon phase to start my collection... Do you have a favorite? If so, please advise : )


I think that Sarpaneva makes the best moon-phase watches in the world. Small independent company with a unique and awesome style.









If I were looking for a watch to represent the mysterious allure of the moonphse watch, it would be this one. Best in class.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Not the highest-end watch, but I really like this Seiko with the direct drive kinetic movement.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon 39









Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

IWC Portofino Vintage Hand-Wound









Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## shadowhunter614 (Feb 11, 2011)

I love the Oris Artelier complications. It's very well made, with a beautiful dial. The watch is physically quite big, looks smaller on the wrist. I think it's very elegant. (image from google)


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

portauto said:


> JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon 39
> 
> View attachment 635567
> 
> ...


 I definitely have to agree with Portauto and also recommend the JLC MUT Moon, welcome to WUS.
N


----------



## dunl12496j (Jul 27, 2011)

Raymond Weil Maestro Moonphase.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Breguet makes the best:


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Also they made Marie Antoinette's watch, if your name is any indication that might have appeal for you.










That said, I actually really, really like everyone's suggestions so far.

Also, while I haven't seen this one in person, I really like the images...the moon is actually lumed here, and apparently it's supposed to be a photo-realistic copy of the moon.
Hmmm...can't remember the name of it suddenly...it was german. Was just looking at them earlier.

Also, the GO Panomatic Lunar is pretty awesome








The perrelet moon phase is pretty epic:








But again, I'd be happy to own ANY of the watches people have suggested...it's rare that in a thread every watch I like


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

fasthandssam said:


> I think that Sarpaneva makes the best moon-phase watches in the world. Small independent company with a unique and awesome style.
> 
> View attachment 635558
> 
> ...


THIS is why I love/hate this forum!!!.....never heard of it...... NOW I NEED IT!!!! LOL


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

Uber said:


> THIS is why I love/hate this forum!!!.....never heard of it...... NOW I NEED IT!!!! LOL


I know what you mean. It's funny because you see a hundred different moonphase watches, and they all look pretty cool (JLC Ultra Thin Moon is especially alluring). And then someone like Sarpaneva comes along, turns the whole idea on its head, and OWNS the complication. I don't usually like watches that are very avant-garde but it is ridiculous how bad-ass this guys' moonphase is.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Lange 1 Moonphase









Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

I am saving for this one:


----------



## NineFace (Jan 22, 2012)

fasthandssam said:


> I think that Sarpaneva makes the best moon-phase watches in the world. Small independent company with a unique and awesome style.
> 
> View attachment 635558
> 
> ...


only 20 pieces made, how much will it cost...?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, marieantoinette!

I like this one but, like most of what's been posted, it's pretty pricey:








What's your budget?


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

the ananta moon phase is actually a pretty interesting take on it too


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

The Ananta above is a descendant of this beautiful watch (which I'd be hard pressed to top):


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Zaria with MakTime-built Poljot 3105.01 movement.


----------



## H2KA (Apr 17, 2010)

Realistic moonphase..









Drop dead gorgeous moonphase









All pics from the web


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

oh yeah, martin braun, that's what I was thinking about. if I recall correctly, the moon is actually lumed.

When I make one, it'll have this :


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

of course i'm biased..;-)


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

portauto said:


> JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon 39
> 
> View attachment 635567
> 
> ...


Damn - you beat me to it! That's a bunch of guaranteed likes I just missed out on - this picture usually gets at least 5 








Yay! 5 likes!


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Linde Werdelin Oktopus








Konstatin Chaykin Lunokhod








Cyrus Klepsys


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

For those like me with a modest budget, I'd go for the Chrono/Moonphase combo...


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

White Dial Speedy.










Vintage.


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

sea0bass said:


> Konstatin Chaykin Lunokhod
> View attachment 635775


Darn!... I have to say that the moonphase was the complication I disliked the most...... I am still on the fence when it comes to traditional designs..... but avant garde watchmakers are making me rethink.....(I hate to mention the "_steampunk"_ categorization...but....).
When it comes to the one posted by seabass and that cool Sarpaneva -- I sadly realize I am a 100,000 (or so) Euros short of an outright purchase.....I think it may be a tad on the large side at 50x60mm.....


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would have to disagree. For this only reason... This watch only costs 350 dollars, it is beautiful, and it has a working chronograph.


----------



## gcolesrq (Jan 1, 2012)

shepperdw, 

who makes that watch?


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

How about a Zenth Elite Moonphase?










I know you said men's watches, but Zenith also makes some amazing woman's moonphases...


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Glashütte Original Panomatic Lunar.


----------



## Jsorber (Aug 29, 2011)

How about Christiaan van der Klaauw? They make some stunning watches.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Jsorber said:


> How about Christiaan van der Klaauw? They make some stunning watches.


That first watch couldn't be more phallic

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

Casio Moon Graph.

:-!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Oris Complication is a lovely moon phase.


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Citizen's Signature Moonphase.


----------



## Jsorber (Aug 29, 2011)

portauto said:


> That first watch couldn't be more phallic
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


Now you mention it... Didn't notice it before
Still, the 3D moon is wonderful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangejuicy (Feb 4, 2010)

Anyone dig the Sun Moon? I did.


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

JLC Duomètre à Quantième Lunaire









Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## Luskar (Jan 12, 2012)

gcolesrq said:


> shepperdw,
> who makes that watch?


It's a generic chinese with a Sea-Gull movement, kind of an homage of the M199s from Sea-Gull. The real one sell around 1000-1200$


----------



## HermesBlessMe (Aug 10, 2011)

Mido


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

orangejuicy said:


> Anyone dig the Sun Moon? I did.
> 
> View attachment 636421


I like this one from Longines...I might order it Monday in fact.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

I was reading a different thread and came across this brand with a cool moon-phase:


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

Well with a GP now in the thread we're definitely missing an AP

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

This thread is missing some vintage moonphase.. I'll start with a 1940's Rolex 6062 (courtesy of Hodinkee)

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## ohmegah (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Uber said:


> Darn!... I have to say that the moonphase was the complication I disliked the most...... I am still on the fence when it comes to traditional designs..... but avant garde watchmakers are making me rethink.....(I hate to mention the "_steampunk"_ categorization...but....).
> When it comes to the one posted by seabass and that cool Sarpaneva -- I sadly realize I am a 100,000 (or so) Euros short of an outright purchase.....I think it may be a tad on the large side at 50x60mm.....


There is always the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Lune Retrograde


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Great find! Shame they don't make pieces like this anymore; I love their sports models, but their 'dressy' Cellini line does not sing to me, at all.

Cheers,

Pieter



portauto said:


> This thread is missing some vintage moonphase.. I'll start with a 1940's Rolex 6062 (courtesy of Hodinkee)
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto
> ...


----------



## SgtClaymore (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's a cute moon phase watch made for a lady-


----------



## var (Sep 8, 2011)

Can I ask you guys who that watch is?



pantagruel said:


> Not the highest-end watch, but I really like this Seiko with the direct drive kinetic movement.


Thanks!!!


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

var said:


> Can I ask you guys who that watch is?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Seiko SRX004 Gold Tone Premier Kinetic Direct Drive

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## var (Sep 8, 2011)

portauto said:


> Seiko SRX004 Gold Tone Premier Kinetic Direct Drive
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


I see that I am gonna need to go on a budgetarian diet again.
Thank you Portauto!


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

My three favourite moonphase pieces, in no particular order:

GO Panomatic Lunar XL:









LW Oktopus:









Sarpaneva Korona:


----------



## TxKarateDude (Nov 6, 2007)

DeBethune makes really cool moonphase watches, but like most shown here they're WAAAAAY out of my pricing range.


----------



## nicktanbt (Aug 2, 2008)

portauto said:


> JLC Master Ultra Thin Moon 39
> 
> View attachment 635567
> 
> ...


I second this - looks great and can easily be pulled off by a lady as well!


----------



## TxKarateDude (Nov 6, 2007)

I really like the look of the Longines, but I'd love to see it without the retrograde displays on the side of the dial.


CitizenM said:


> I like this one from Longines...I might order it Monday in fact.
> View attachment 636498


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

TxKarateDude said:


> I really like the look of the Longines, but I'd love to see it without the retrograde displays on the side of the dial.


You can get it sans day/night and moonphase, but the "quad retrograde" is there on all of them. Well, technically not, you can replace the retrograde seconds with a power reserve, but it has the appearance of the quad retrograde.


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Bronte (Dec 11, 2011)

Great thread.


----------



## TxKarateDude (Nov 6, 2007)

Seeing the Longines Retrograde Moonphase got me to looking and I found this one which is also cool. It comes on strap or bracelet.


----------



## abowloffire (Jun 18, 2011)

Most of the watches I want the most (or plan on getting) have moonphases.

1. JLC Master Ultrathin Moon 39
2. Longines Retrograde Moonphase
3. Martin Braun Selene

Glad to see my choices already mentioned. I wonder if many of those who buy watches with moonphase complications actually use them though? In my case it's actually useful since I still need the lunar calendar for certain things (cultural reasons).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

abowloffire said:


> Most of the watches I want the most (or plan on getting) have moonphases.
> 
> 1. JLC Master Ultrathin Moon 39
> 2. Longines Retrograde Moonphase
> ...


Sacrificing virgins?


----------



## abowloffire (Jun 18, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> Sacrificing virgins?


Sacrificing food and burning paper money for the Gods

I don't think I'd waste the virgins in this case


----------



## TxKarateDude (Nov 6, 2007)

To the OP, Zenith has several ladies models that are very nice.









And this one calls to me!


----------



## CliveO (Feb 28, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> Breguet makes the best:
> 
> View attachment 635613


My father actually has a Breguet and he loves it! Me I'm a MK guy myself..


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

TxKarateDude said:


> To the OP...


I think the OP had a change of mind - hasn't replied for like a week.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

CliveO said:


> My father actually has a Breguet and he loves it! Me I'm a MK guy myself..


I respect your opinion, but I don't see what Mortal Kombat has to do with this.

On a serious note, why do so many manufacturers feel inclined to put "phase de lune" or etc on their dial, like we won't know what the giant moon is. Is someone like, confusing them with chronographs or what? Maybe they think it's a dual time, but it's the time on on the moon. Hard to say.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A lot of knowledge in this thread .. Very Useful !


----------



## Metlin (Dec 15, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> On a serious note, why do so many manufacturers feel inclined to put "phase de lune" or etc on their dial, like we won't know what the giant moon is. Is someone like, confusing them with chronographs or what? Maybe they think it's a dual time, but it's the time on on the moon. Hard to say.


It could be to differentiate the Moon Phase feature with the Day/Night feature (which also usually shows a moon and stars).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

GO Panomatic Lunar


----------



## lland (Oct 8, 2007)

Lousy picture, great watch. Original Ball Moonphase with tubes behind the moon/stars. Looks great in the dark.


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is my favorite JLC Master Moon










Cheers


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

geoffbot said:


> Damn - you beat me to it! That's a bunch of guaranteed likes I just missed out on - this picture usually gets at least 5


Nice watch, is this perpetual?


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

sea0bass said:


> There is always the Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece Lune Retrograde
> View attachment 636865


Maurice LaCroix Masterpiece Lune Retrograde - YouTube


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Marie, I have to second the simply beautiful Lange as a watch comparable to Patek in the "best" stakes. The one on my list realistically is the Glashuette Original Panomatic Luna, also shown earlier in the thread. I know you said you like mens' watches but may I suggest the perfectly reasonable ladies' moonphase Elite Ultra Thin from Zenith as an alternative?








Or even Perrelet's take:


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Longines moon is my grail du jour. been wanting that for a bit. 
That is within reality of happening for my budget. Though I do REALLY like the look of that Sea-Gull, I need to learn more about its' accuracy. 

Until then, I'll be looking at my Citizen. Accurate as heck at +5s a month. No battery. Great lume. Only $200. But, it's quartz.


----------



## nywhsa (Jan 24, 2012)

Goose said:


> Longines moon is my grail du jour. been wanting that for a bit.
> That is within reality of happening for my budget. Though I do REALLY like the look of that Sea-Gull, I need to learn more about its' accuracy.
> 
> Until then, I'll be looking at my Citizen. Accurate as heck at +5s a month. No battery. Great lume. Only $200. But, it's quartz.


What model is your Citizen and is it still in production?

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Ashwyn...
I should've put in the numbers. It's a AP1024 Cal. 8651
No longer in production but found on eBay fairly often. That's where I found mine.

Like it a lot. 
I've paid more and been less happy with some of my watch purchases. This is a great watch.

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AP1024-56P-Calibre-Two-Tone-Watch/product-reviews/B000EQRYJA


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

I've owned that Citizen as well. Great watch.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

watchRus said:


> Nice watch, is this perpetual?


I'm not sure I'm afraid (it's not mine).


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

geoffbot said:


> I'm not sure I'm afraid (it's not mine).


I'm fairly certain it's not. It's very rare for mechanical watches to be perpetual without the accompanying subdials (month/day/date/ly)


----------



## portauto (Nov 3, 2010)

CitizenM said:


> I'm fairly certain it's not. It's very rare for mechanical watches to be perpetual without the accompanying subdials (month/day/date/ly)


H. Moser Perpetual Moon, deviates by only a single day after more than 1,000 years.

Kindest Regards,
Portauto


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

portauto said:


> H. Moser Perpetual Moon, deviates by only a single day after more than 1,000 years.
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto
> ...


Best to keep that one on the winder!


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

portauto said:


> H. Moser Perpetual Moon, deviates by only a single day after more than 1,000 years.
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto
> ...


To be precise, it's not a perpetual calendar, because it's not a calendar. As far as I know, the lunar calendar operates on the 29.5 day schedule regardless of leap years and so on.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the new Epos 3391 very much. 
This watch sets the moon in the night sky.
And it's affordable.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Urwerk, for fun - not the most innovative moonphase, but on hell of a watch just the same:









And the pricing on these is downright ridiculous, but I really like how stark this one is. Looks like it would be fun to wear. They claim it to be the most accurate mechanical moonphase ever - loses 1 days every 3,478.27 years. The module is built onto an ETA 2824, so they assume the timekeeping of this movement is equally accurate I guess...


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

CitizenM said:


> I've owned that Citizen as well. Great watch.
> 
> View attachment 646091


Like your dark dial. 
For $200, very pleased with the looks and functionality. 
Don't think I'll let it go. 
What happened with yours' CitizenM?



CADstraps said:


> Urwerk, for fun - not the most innovative moonphase, but on hell of a watch just the same:
> 
> View attachment 646588


CadStraps...
Never seen anything like that. 
What time is it displaying? 
How much?
Pretty certain out of my range. Curious, nonetheless. And, thanks for posting. 
Amazing watches here.


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

Goose said:


> CadStraps...
> Never seen anything like that.
> What time is it displaying?
> How much?
> ...


If you don't know Urwerk, you're missing out!

That picture is displaying 8:17 - the needle with the 8 on it is pointing to 15+ 2 ticks for 8:17, it will rotate across that timescale counter-clockwise untill it gets to the red "60", at which point a needle with a 9 on it will find the beginning of the scale. Each of those needles has 4 sides, so the one there with the 8 on it will also turn 45 degrees by the time it makes it's way back to the timescale and display an 11. Really cool stuff. Also, $250,000 minimum I believe. Such a good deal, I'm buying a dozen of them to make my Christmas shopping easy this year.


----------



## ocmagnum (Mar 5, 2012)

Ayreonaut said:


> I like the new Epos 3391 very much.
> This watch sets the moon in the night sky.
> And it's affordable.
> 
> View attachment 646522


Beautiful piece; thanks for making me aware this brand/watch. Any idea on price? Did a really quick internet search and did not turn up anything here in the US, but will dig deeper when I get home.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

ocmagnum said:


> Beautiful piece; thanks for making me aware this brand/watch. Any idea on price? Did a really quick internet search and did not turn up anything here in the US, but will dig deeper when I get home.


About $2,000-$2,400 U.S.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

gcolesrq said:


> shepperdw,
> 
> who makes that watch?


It's non-branded. However, yes it is a homage and it does use the real SEA-GULL movement though. And yes, it is mechanical, a hand-wind at that. The dial indicates that THE DIAL was manufactured in Switzerland. Can't really comment on the casing though. No clue where it was made. But even if it was made in China, the Chinese are producing some outstanding cases now.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Goose said:


> Like your dark dial.
> For $200, very pleased with the looks and functionality.
> Don't think I'll let it go.
> What happened with yours' CitizenM?
> ...


Regrettably, I sold it a few weeks ago. I actually did make quite a bit of money on it though, which is a bit surprising since I bought it new at an AD. I guess that particular version was well sought after. It was an excellent watch though.


----------



## KingK12 (Feb 2, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> Breguet makes the best:
> 
> View attachment 635613


Well for being one of the oldest watch companies they still know how to make a really classic look! Love it!


----------



## marieantoinette (Feb 23, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> Breguet makes the best:
> 
> View attachment 635613


As my username suggests, I am a Breguet lover. I love every piece that has been suggested in this thread though! Thank you so much to everyone for their insight. I am leaning towards a Breguet, but I also adore the Patek Philippe 5054. As well as some of the watches you all suggested by Christiaan vander Klaauw, Jaeger leCoulture (the Sun Moon would be an especially good buy as I also have the Reverso on my wish list) and A. Lange & Sohne. I also love the more innovative designs suggested in this thread - The Sarpaneva is amazing!! Adding that to my list of fantasy pieces. This thread has not made my search easier but much more fun!! Thank you all!


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know exactly what "Best" is but perhaps the least expensive is a Parnis model.

Not bad looking in a retro sort of way - And less than $100!


----------



## nywhsa (Jan 24, 2012)

Squirrelly said:


> I don't know about "Best" but perhaps the least expensive is this Parnis model:
> View attachment 647339
> 
> Not bad looking in a retro sort of way - And less than $100!


That's not a true moonphase, it's a day/night indicator.

The cheapest mechanical moonphase I've found is this Zaria with a Poljot 3105 movement (pic credit: Bloodtkr)








$75 shipped.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nywhsa (Jan 24, 2012)

My favorites:



Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Citizen just has a thing for astronomy. It really shows through on their higher end stuff like Campanola.


----------



## Perfumer001 (Jan 11, 2012)

[
My Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece.

QUOTE=marieantoinette;4764111]I'm a girl but I love men's watches, especially Patek Philippe (who doesn't), and I am looking for a moon phase to start my collection... Do you have a favorite? If so, please advise : )[/QUOTE]


----------



## marieantoinette (Feb 23, 2012)

Breguet is my #1... and after seeing this at Basel the other day, it will be hard to top : )


----------



## jlewis1488 (Mar 10, 2012)

CitizenM said:


> I like this one from Longines...I might order it Monday in fact.
> View attachment 636498
> [/QUO
> TE]
> ...


----------



## marieantoinette (Feb 23, 2012)

The beautiful Breguet I just posted was from JohnF... His original post from Basel can be found here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f79/base...-warning-Aåbig-pictures-lots-them-659673.html


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

that one has an all new world time movement that lets you switch between two time zones with the press of the button, or so I've been told


----------



## nofd1977 (Feb 10, 2012)

ocmagnum said:


> Beautiful piece; thanks for making me aware this brand/watch. Any idea on price? Did a really quick internet search and did not turn up anything here in the US, but will dig deeper when I get home.


Just bought my first epos the other day and love it. Alot of bang for the buck with these watches


----------



## IvanDrago (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not sure if you mind that it utilizes a chinese movement, but the Sea-Gull 219.330 automatic watch is a pretty nice, clean, moonphase watch, IMO.
















~Ivan


----------



## Dennix (Dec 15, 2010)

My affordable big moon-phase from Buran


----------



## ng107 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi, this has been a very helpful and informative discussion. I wanted to get some feedback on ML watches. I really like the Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune watch, and recommend this one. It is 40mm in diameter and can pass as a unisex watch. I have small wrists, 6.25", so cannot wear a lot of the Zenith, IWC, or other larger watches.

Can anyone kindly please shed some light on how reliable their moonphase and annual calendar mechanisms are? Thanks!

lc6068-ss001-13e Maurice Lacroix Les Classiques Phase de Lune Mens Watch


----------



## Goose (Mar 19, 2008)

Dennix said:


> My affordable big moon-phase from Buran


Cool pic


----------



## watchman323 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am looking for something similar to this original post. I want a chronograph with a moon phase on it. So far I saw a Omega Speedy with moon that I like. Now it must have day indicator. So more suggestions if possible.
Thanks


----------



## CADstraps (Nov 3, 2011)

watchman323 said:


> I am looking for something similar to this original post. I want a chronograph with a moon phase on it. So far I saw a Omega Speedy with moon that I like. Now it must have day indicator. So more suggestions if possible.
> Thanks


Most common will likely be anything with a Valjoux 7751.

So, stop looking for brands, and just look for that movement, and then choose from what's there - tons of brands use it (like the auto Speedy).


----------



## Wolfgar (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry. Photo of my Tri-Compax didn't attach...exceeded limits. (Great first post.....where's the red face smiley thing....)


----------



## Adam S (Oct 13, 2011)

I gotta stop hanging around here. Now I want a moon phase.


----------



## seanpiper (Nov 17, 2007)

My current daily beater is this Maestro Moonphase by Raymond Weil. Love it, and gets lots of great compliments!


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I was lucky enough to acquire a Citizen Calibre 8651:










Very affordable if you can find one. ;-)


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

seanpiper said:


> My current daily beater is this Maestro Moonphase by Raymond Weil. Love it, and gets lots of great compliments!


Really nice. That's a more artful way to demonstrate that movement.


----------



## hsianloon (Mar 21, 2012)

Luskar said:


> It's a generic chinese with a Sea-Gull movement, kind of an homage of the M199s from Sea-Gull. The real one sell around 1000-1200$


omg i'm at the moment where you look at a watch and you know its the one for you...sadly out of my budget for a person on the first job...anything that looks strongly similar?


----------



## nywhsa (Jan 24, 2012)

hsianloon said:


> omg i'm at the moment where you look at a watch and you know its the one for you...sadly out of my budget for a person on the first job...anything that looks strongly similar?


I'll always regret not getting the M199S when it used to sell for only $350 MSRP

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchRus (Feb 13, 2012)

seanpiper said:


> My current daily beater is this Maestro Moonphase by Raymond Weil. Love it, and gets lots of great compliments!


Nice watch. Can you post a wrist shot?


----------



## EM16A (Mar 12, 2012)

Great thread guys

I was wondering if anyone was able to find the Perrelet Big Central Moonphase online? I can't find it anywhere at all other then reviews and photos, no pricing?

Choosing between that and the Longine Master Retro

Thx


----------



## Chris73572 (Jul 4, 2011)

EM16A said:


> Great thread guys
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was able to find the *Perrelet Big Central Moonphase*
> 
> ...


I have one incoming tomorrow. Just bought it from a really nice guy called Michael on ebay. Gorgeous watch, pic below:









Will post more after receiving it.


----------



## Alex ate14 (Feb 16, 2010)

Being a huge fan of the moon phase complication, this is what I have, in chronological order:

A Citizen pair, one modern, one vintage



























And now the Epos pair, one for me and one for her  Both house a ETA 2892 with DD module














































And now my favorite! The Longines Master Collection Valjoux 7751














































Enjoy your moon phase!


----------



## vonbonds (Feb 14, 2012)

Alex ate14 said:


>


I have this same Citizen. It has been my daily workhorse for 5 years now.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Piaget Emparador Coussin Grande Luna Moon Phase watch (*whew*)








(borrowed image)


----------



## weldon7 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bumping an older thread, but here's a fun one that I'd never seen before.

Vianney HALTER Janvier. The black disc hand moves slightly slower than the moon hand, so the moon actually travels around the face of the watch, getting progressively more covered by the black disc. At 12 o' clock, the moon is entirely covered for a new moon. At 6 o' clock, the black disc skips ahead so the full moon can start waning. Incredibly inventive!


----------



## Fenix84 (Jun 28, 2012)

Luskar said:


> It's a generic chinese with a Sea-Gull movement, kind of an homage of the M199s from Sea-Gull. The real one sell around 1000-1200$


That is an extremely nice piece.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Congrats GSQZ - one of my favorite Longines.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

a blancpain leman with the moonphase


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Fenix84 said:


> That is an extremely nice piece.


it's no accident that it looks like a pateks philippe.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

As of last week (and with the help from Rob at forum sponsor Topper), this one...


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

+1 Georges!

Or the Blancpain Villeret











georges zaslavsky said:


> a blancpain leman with the moonphase


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

tigerpac said:


> +1 Georges!
> 
> Or the Blancpain Villeret
> 
> View attachment 916265


The other advantages of the leman moonphase are the 100 hours power reserve of the piguet 1150 movement and the stunning finish of the dial which is in the same league than the jlc master ultra moon.


----------



## tiger roach (Dec 27, 2012)

Great thread!

As a big astronomy hobbyist, this one caught my eye recently:








Movado Red Label Skymap


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

georges zaslavsky said:


> The other advantages of the leman moonphase are the 100 hours power reserve of the piguet 1150 movement and the stunning finish of the dial which is in the same league than the jlc master ultra moon.









Love the Blancpain Villeret. Love the JLC Master Moon also. Every time it comes out of the safe I remember why I bought it.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar.


----------



## weldon7 (Oct 27, 2012)

My current favorite. Real moon phase with spherical moon, declination of the sun, date, and eclipse indicator.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I just saw this thread and I can't believe it... it is nearly a year old and no one has posted my all time favorite moon phase. There is no contest (IMO of course)...:




























Might be a little large for a woman but it would sure command attention. This has to be seen in person to be really appreciated. You can actually see the nuances of the Milky Way in the moon phase with 24K gold flecks for the stars - truly AMAZING! This is extremely hard to photograph and the only good pix was back in the original IWC catalog (I think ~1989).

I can visualize it on a woman's wrist and think it would be fabulous!

The close-ups may be too extreme:


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe not the most beautiful but it can be used in both hemispheres - IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Ref. 5032.


----------



## polbr (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello,

What about this Russian Buran?

View attachment 967306
View attachment 967309
View attachment 967310




CitizenM said:


> Also they made Marie Antoinette's watch, if your name is any indication that might have appeal for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

I think that's a day/night indicator, not a moonphase.


----------



## vaskes (Mar 13, 2013)

The recent Longines Saint-Imier moonphases are also a beauty.


----------



## suraj (May 18, 2011)

fasthandssam said:


> I know what you mean. It's funny because you see a hundred different moonphase watches, and they all look pretty cool (JLC Ultra Thin Moon is especially alluring). And then someone like Sarpaneva comes along, turns the whole idea on its head, and OWNS the complication. I don't usually like watches that are very avant-garde but it is ridiculous how bad-ass this guys' moonphase is.


MUST...GET...

In the 3 minutes since I've seen it...I think I have changed the course of life to acquire this watch!

Whoa I'm not huge on moonphase and this is a pretty darn expensive watch but just WHOA!


----------



## Kevin_Lomax (Feb 9, 2013)

I haven't read the whole thread, but to me Blancpain makes the nicest moon phase watches.


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

This thread seems to have a 29.5 day cycle... 

My only Moonphase....










R


----------



## miike501 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the Sinn 6015. At 37.5 m, I do think it will fit me well.


----------



## locolockman (Jan 12, 2010)

miike501 said:


> I like the Sinn 6015. At 37.5 m, I do think it will fit me well.
> 
> View attachment 1171836


that Sinn is beautiful. I have 8 1/2" wrists and it would be plenty big.


----------



## Thunderdome (Aug 26, 2013)

Great thread, most of my favourite moon watches (mostly unnafordable) were covered.
Yet, I found a relatively affordable moon watch that is very unusual (see in the next page of posts for picture)


----------



## bluebottle (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok - so page 15 and this:







(courtesy - web)

didn't make it in yet?

Frederique Constant Slimline Moonphase Manufacture.
Comes in other colours too. Currently occupying my thoughts an awful lot...


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

All this talk of moons... Went and picked this up last week! Smitten.


----------



## Shane94116 (Sep 8, 2013)

Arnold and Son perpetual moon is money! Sorry I don't have a pic...


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

Shane94116 said:


> Arnold and Son perpetual moon is money! Sorry I don't have a pic...


----------



## LGXprod (Oct 20, 2013)

this gorgeous seiko ananta spring drive moonphase watch!


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## qrocks (Apr 19, 2013)

tiger roach said:


> Great thread!
> 
> As a big astronomy hobbyist, this one caught my eye recently:
> 
> ...


wow. This would be a great gift for me to considerr my sister the science teacher. maybe a white band or something???? i'll price shop this later.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

I really like this:








And this: 








Both awesome, and not overly expensive...


----------



## Thunderdome (Aug 26, 2013)

qrocks said:


> wow. This would be a great gift for me to considerr my sister the science teacher. maybe a white band or something???? i'll price shop this later.


That is a great looking one indeed, but not functional.
Try Accurist Celestial or Astrodea from Citizen. Real planisphere. 
Or Patek Celestial if your pockets are (very) deep.

Anyone knows more watches like this one, but more... erm... pretty?
It shows the height and the phase of the moon, which is very unusual!


----------



## vatoloco_hd (Feb 2, 2012)

Shepperdw said:


> I would have to disagree. For this only reason... This watch only costs 350 dollars, it is beautiful, and it has a working chronograph.
> View attachment 635920


what brand is this please? looks good from here


----------



## dandylion (Oct 16, 2012)

This is rather nice..


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Awesome thread!

Wish that Arnold & Son Perpetual Moonphase were a 38mm.


----------



## Justin Towns (Feb 7, 2013)

I just saw this posted in the HEW section and I thought it would fit nicely here also.

The 1 of 1 Vacheron Constantin Maître Cabinotier Astronomica.










*credit to Michael Weare who originally posted in the High end section.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

vatoloco_hd said:


> what brand is this please? looks good from here


Don't know the brand, but it's a Sea Gull movement. Look at Sea Gull watches. They have some nice, interesting movements. I had one for a while and really liked it. Found it well made and I liked the moon phase/big date combination.

Previous to that, I had an Epos with the Valjoux 7751. Very nicely made for a great price, but eventually I found it too busy. It had nothing to do with me getting older and the numbers getting harder to see. 

After I sold the Sea Gull (or maybe right before I sold the Sea Gull), I picked up this Raymond Weil that I'd been lusting after for a couple of years. Yeah, the design is a little derivative, but it's very well made with unique date and moon phase pushers hidden into the bezel between the lugs, precluding the need for a separate pusher/toothpick. Dial work is very nice, and got a great deal on it as well.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Since it hasn't come up yet ... this cheeky (not so "little") bugger -








(borrowed image)


----------



## silverbeet25 (Oct 6, 2014)

What about the new IWC midsize portofino? 37mm, stunning! Not digging the diamonds though :\


----------



## Aggie88 (Aug 20, 2014)

It looks like the silver version sells for $450 and the rose gold sells for $479 on the Sea Gull web site. Nice looking watch, except for the fact that it comes from China.

http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/SEAGULL-M199S-Rose-Gold-Chronograph-Watch-p/m199s-rose-gold.htm


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

My favorite in my collection is the PP 5712!


----------



## grubet (Oct 22, 2014)

The Schaumburg Perpetual Moon One is a bit different, but as a moon phase watch it's pretty cool. They also make one with a black, meteorite (gray with a moon rock pattern) and galaxy face.


----------



## Russell Timmerman (Oct 26, 2014)

Just bought a new watch. Now drool over this one.


----------



## Thunderdome (Aug 26, 2013)

Russell Timmerman said:


> Just bought a new watch. Now drool over this one.
> 
> View attachment 1947786


Link?


----------



## Russell Timmerman (Oct 26, 2014)

???(MEMORIGIN)???? - ???????

Hard but not impossible to find in the west. Aprox 4k usd.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I really like this Moser and the explanation of it's function just makes it extra cool.*

H. Moser & Cie , Endeavour Perpetual Moon Rose Gold 
*
This is an exceptional watch with a moon phase display which deviates only by a single day after more than 1,000 years. It displays the moon viewed from the northern hemisphere. The phases indicated on this watch are marked in a unique way and can be set to the minute, read and predicted. One orbit of the moon around the earth, after which the moon resumes the same position in relation to the sun, lasts for 29.53059 days on average. To be more exact: 29 days, 12 hours, 44 minutes and 2.9 seconds. The complicated gear train of the Perpetual Moon translates this interval so precisely that the resulting deviation is only 0.23 seconds per day. Or a whole day after 1,027.30 years.

In order to achieve the extraordinarily high display accuracy, the moon disc must be securely attached to the hour indicator and run with it continuously.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

bbfrid said:


> It looks like the silver version sells for $450 and the rose gold sells for $479 on the Sea Gull web site. Nice looking watch, e*xcept for the fact that it comes from China.*
> 
> SEAGULL M199S Rose Gold Moonphase Mechanical Chronograph Watch with ST1908 Movement
> 
> View attachment 1688386


You should get over that. AFAIK, this is a unique design by the Chinese and nicely executed for the price. I know the one I had was nice, and certainly worth the money.


----------



## Thunderdome (Aug 26, 2013)

I love that longines.
Here's something from Japan with a realistic moonphase and no need for battery replacement or kinetic mechanism. Beautiful and very unusual display btw.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Not actually a moon phase, but how about all the planets of the solar system?

This Astronomical Watch Accurately Shows The Solar System's Movements On Your Wrist | Bored Panda


----------



## NickinNYC (Nov 6, 2014)

I know we already saw the perpetual moon in steel, but how about gold... I love this watch. I need one eventually.


----------



## hsianloon (Mar 21, 2012)

portauto said:


> This thread is missing some vintage moonphase.. I'll start with a 1940's Rolex 6062 (courtesy of Hodinkee)
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto
> ...


Anyone knows of watches with similar aesthetics? Its just so odd how that grumpy moon face, stars and blue numbers can fall together so perfectly.... Something not 6 digits, or even 5 if possible


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd trade any of the watches in this thread for this Zenith prototype:









...although I might get a tattoo of the JLC Duomètre à Quantième Lunaire before trading it


----------



## Matt C (Sep 3, 2013)

Greubel & Forsey make some insane moon phase complications, but also for insane money. Great moon phase for the money would. Be a Brwitling Transocean 1461 or Zenith Captain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't think anyone had posted this yet :



















Probably not the best, but a super interesting one nonetheless....


----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)

marieantoinette said:


> I'm a girl but I love men's watches, especially Patek Philippe (who doesn't), and I am looking for a moon phase to start my collection... Do you have a favorite? If so, please advise : )


I don't get it. Patek has plenty of pieces with a moon phase.

Here's the moon phase on the Nautilus.










and again on the Perpetual Calendar


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

GO PMD:









GO Senator Moonphase:









JLC MUT Moon:









JLC Reverso Grande Sun Moon:









ML Pontos:









FC Manufacture Slimline Moonphase:


----------



## LFB (Sep 8, 2014)

Money no object, this would be my choice


----------



## Ajax_Drakos (Aug 20, 2014)

Best under $10k:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

:-d


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Interesting thread.
For some reason all moon phases watches are small or very big.
Is there something in the middle, say 42-43mm in $5-10K price range?
I know only Zenith 410.


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

JLC Mutt 39.

or if you can swing the $$$$, this bad boy is gorgeous. Pretty close to pulling the trigger on that Blancpain.


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

Some spectacular watches in this thread and I love moon complications. Mine are certainly not the best but I enjoy them.


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)

Under 300$, and the biggest advantage is that Quartz:


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

it is out of 99.999999% of people's price range....but Patek 5970


----------



## RBleigh81 (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't own and likely will never but I'll pick either a cream or blue dialed GO PML or the latest Blancpain Villaret


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piggen (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe not the best, but I really like the Christopher Ward C9 Moonphase.


----------



## nielss (Jun 11, 2015)

Dancing Fire said:


> of course i'm biased..;-)


Wow . . . That's a beautiful Lange!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice watches!!!

I went with these 2


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

There are interesting stories customization with excellent results, such Ochs und Junior.
Very impressed ...


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

Two of the best I have seen. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scuba dude (Aug 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximiliaan15 (Aug 24, 2016)

I recently ordered a lovely moonphase from MAEN watches. It is a young Dutch-Swedish brand. Expected delivery is next week  Can post a pic when I get it. This is the one I ordered: Classic Moonphase Midnight Blue - MAEN Watches


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

fasthandssam said:


> I think that Sarpaneva makes the best moon-phase watches in the world. Small independent company with a unique and awesome style.
> 
> View attachment 635558
> 
> ...


I love Sarpaneva designs. That said, I don't want to wear a watch with the face of a pedophile peaking through the window at night. I understand it looks like that due to Finnish folklore, but dang, I would teach my child to run away from anyone looking like that around the corner.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Surprised the FC slimline has shown up several times in this thread the I didn't see the Classics Manufacture. This is a terrific watch at the price point (of course I'm a bit biased).


----------



## Bueller67 (Aug 18, 2013)

marieantoinette said:


> I'm a girl but I love men's watches, especially Patek Philippe (who doesn't), and I am looking for a moon phase to start my collection... Do you have a favorite? If so, please advise : )


You did not post a budget and possible JLC, ALS, IWC etc. are out of your range. If so, this is my favorite moonphase which can be found for around $1,200 USD. Good price at Jomashop right now at $950. Limited run of 1,888 pcs but still seem available. I've had mine for a few years and love it.

Frederique Constant Runabout Moonphase FC330RM6B6


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

This is a bit diferent, but I love this watch:


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Cool! Does the moon disc on that Jaquet-Droz go side-to-side?

The traditional moon phase display always confuses me a bit because they appear to make the moon spin.


----------



## LikeClockWork (Jun 7, 2016)

some lovely moon phase JLC's


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> Cool! Does the moon disc on that Jaquet-Droz go side-to-side?
> 
> The traditional moon phase display always confuses me a bit because they appear to make the moon spin.


The disc of the Jaquet Droz cover the moon, it is like a retrograde calendar but with a different timing. From New to new moom it is 29,8 days (this comes for example in casios manuals with moon phase ).


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximiliaan15 (Aug 24, 2016)

A bit late, but here are some pics as promised  I have had the watch for about 4 months now and the watch is definitely above expectations. The overall feel is really good and the finish and eye for detail is way above what I've seen so far with watches in this price class. The blue dial has a nice soft finish and depending on how the light falls on it, the color changes from a deep grey/blue to a lighter grey/blue color. It gives the watch a really luxury feel and it matches great with the moonphase dial. The moonphase also has a great matt finish like you typically see on the high-end watches. Also the bevelled openings of the moonphase dial is a sign of eye for detail. The caseback has a nice pattern that symbolizes the movement of the moon around the earth and is pleasant to look at. The only thing that could be better is the lenght of the strap. It is a bit short.. The watch has kept accurate time for the past 4 months and also the moonphase works properly. Let me know if anyone has any more questions or so.


----------



## junta (Oct 7, 2016)

I saw this on the web and I like how it looks.

Pic not mine.


----------



## jtwillia1 (Feb 16, 2017)

Anyone know much about Hook+Gaff watches? Think they're fairly new on the scene. Price point is around $600 for most of theirs.

Photo is not mine:


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

portauto said:


> IWC Portofino Vintage Hand-Wound
> 
> Kindest Regards,
> Portauto


i really love the look of this watch, but even to an iwc fan who likes big watches, this one at 45mm felt a little too big for a dress watch when i tried it


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

If you can't afford a patek I would go JLC MUT or any JLC moonphasd really or blancpain villeret.


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

madjh said:


> This is a bit diferent, but I love this watch:


That's lovely! Looks like a cleaner Blancpain


----------



## Tomatoes11 (Feb 17, 2015)

TripleCalendar said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8486474&d=1466300483"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new duo looks better.

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/mo/en/watches/reverso/reverso-tribute-moon/3958420.html


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

Damn this is gorgeous!!! 


madjh said:


> This is a bit diferent, but I love this watch:


I was thinking of my long begone Montblanc but that JD is on another lvl 
(photo is not my)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Wanted to restate how awesome I think that Jaquet Droz is -- and also mention one of my favorite new moon phase models, the Omega Speedmaster with the tiny Neil Armstrong footprint. If I couldn't get the regular Pro, this is the variant I'd like to have.
(obviously not my photos!)


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

One one moon just won't do - stunning watch

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelp7 (Jan 4, 2017)

michaelp7 said:


> When one moon just won't do - stunning watch
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## okcmco (Jan 7, 2016)

I really like the A Lange & Sohne Saxonia Moonphase.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kleungsoma (Feb 18, 2017)

How big is your wrist and have you figured out what diameter watch you can comfortably wear? All these are great suggestions but some maybe too large if you are small wristed 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Wanted to restate how awesome I think that Jaquet Droz is -- and also mention one of my favorite new moon phase models, the Omega Speedmaster with the tiny Neil Armstrong footprint. If I couldn't get the regular Pro, this is the variant I'd like to have.
> (obviously not my photos!)


I never been a fan of Omega but man this speedy is stunning!!! Just wonder how much that would cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

phatty01 said:


> I never been a fan of Omega but man this speedy is stunning!!! Just wonder how much that would cost?


Not sure, but maybe around $10k street price. I'd be pretty surprised if it were close to the regular 9300-driven chronograph's $5k grey market range.

Another neat thing about the footprint: it's printed in the same place as where Apollo 11 landed.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

CliveO said:


> My father actually has a Breguet and he loves it! Me I'm a MK guy myself..


Michael Kors?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

phatty01 said:


> I never been a fan of Omega but man this speedy is stunning!!! Just wonder how much that would cost?


$8,200 + VAT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phatty01 (Dec 14, 2016)

BarracksSi said:


> Not sure, but maybe around $10k street price. I'd be pretty surprised if it were close to the regular 9300-driven chronograph's $5k grey market range.
> 
> Another neat thing about the footprint: it's printed in the same place as where Apollo 11 landed.


@@ that is pretty cool fact! Start saving up now for that beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_honer (Jun 19, 2007)

Here is my Sothis Quantieme Spirit Of Moon, a different take on the moonphase


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm I posted in the wrong thread. Trying to delete


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Here is mine. Love the retrograde.


----------



## PATCOOK (Nov 6, 2015)

locolockman said:


> that Sinn is beautiful. I have 8 1/2" wrists and it would be plenty big.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

And yet another take...










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Blue_wave (Feb 20, 2017)

Piggen said:


> View attachment 8493370
> 
> 
> Maybe not the best, but I really like the Christopher Ward C9 Moonphase.


Wow... absolute moon face ;-)


----------



## aWtchslvr (Aug 4, 2017)

Glashutte Original Excellence Panorama Date Moonphase. Steel.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Seriously depends on your budget. The A lange & Sohn is superb but um spendy.


----------



## m00k (Mar 20, 2014)

LOVE this one.


----------



## Donaldkrama (Apr 23, 2017)

Glashutte Original Panomatic Lunar.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

JLC MUT Moon still has my vote.


----------



## KhalidMay (Apr 15, 2017)

I'd go for the Glashutte Original Senator Moonphase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ratfacedgit (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaria moonphase,only 2664 were made. In 2012 these were selling for $49. Most ended up in collectors hands. I have black and white dialed versions that never left the watch box.


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Seagull moonphase. Accurate and reliable when properly adjusted.


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Six year old Citizen moonphase. +1sec a month. Great watch.


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

Another vote for the JLC MUT. The Montblanc Heritage Spirit is a good alternative to the JLC as well.


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

m00k said:


> LOVE this one.
> 
> View attachment 12465905


One of my favorites.


----------



## sokol3333 (Jan 1, 2016)

stuffler said:


> GO Panomatic Lunar


Seconding this!


----------



## bru9ner (Sep 1, 2017)

Mine.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

I like mine a lot, but there are a lot of beautiful offerings in this thread.


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

Corn18..you stole my watch!..;-)


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

Dancing Fire said:


> Corn18..you stole my watch!..;-)


Very beautiful! I didn't like my black strap so I got a brown Camille Fournet and found an ALS deployant. Now it is astonishingly beautiful. I feel a lot nervous wearing a car on my wrist.


----------

